# Fences for a 5 acre land



## PuppyKono (Jun 30, 2012)

Now I dont have a 5 acre land but since one day I would be trying to own one I would want to know what you guys think about this.
So right now I'm just planning my dream house  Seeing that I love land and I hate this little tiny backyard I have right now I would have land doesnt matter if it is 1 acre or 5... I just need to know what kind of fence I would need for this kind of land. I know there is a huge difference between 1 acre and 5... 

I was thinking of a stone fence with a iron fence on top kinda like this...








It would cost a lot but hey I have a lot of time to gain some money for this...

or would an invisible fence be better? Or both.
I just dont want my pup to get out :\ and kinda want to keep people out  HAHA!

Any thoughts? Thanks!


----------



## GsdLoverr729 (Jun 20, 2010)

This is the kind of fencing I've chosen for my dream home:
















I'll be getting it 6.5' high :3


----------



## PuppyKono (Jun 30, 2012)

GsdLoverr729 said:


> This is the kind of fencing I've chosen for my dream home:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ooo! Thats nice! I Love the looks of those fences C: Yeah I would want a nice high fence so it would be hard to get over 

I forgot to add but you guys can post your own dream home fencing. You dont just have to comment on mine  

Thanks!


----------



## GsdLoverr729 (Jun 20, 2010)

Well, Koda is a pretty small girl. 22-23" I believe. And she can CLEAR a 6'2" fence. I mean clear it. Feet don't come close to touching. Sooo I figured 6'5" would be a nice height but wouldn't be as crazy expensive as 7-8".
I do like the fence you posted. Honestly, if I did that fence, I would do 2-3" of rock then 4-6" of the actual fence on top.


----------



## PuppyKono (Jun 30, 2012)

GsdLoverr729 said:


> Well, Koda is a pretty small girl. 22-23" I believe. And she can CLEAR a 6'2" fence. I mean clear it. Feet don't come close to touching. Sooo I figured 6'5" would be a nice height but wouldn't be as crazy expensive as 7-8".
> I do like the fence you posted. Honestly, if I did that fence, I would do 2-3" of rock then 4-6" of the actual fence on top.


Haha! She is about that size too.  haha I dont know how high she can jump but with practice I'm guessing it would be high.  Thats a good idea to do 2-3 of stone and then 4-6 of fence C:


----------



## codmaster (Aug 5, 2009)

8' stockade fencing!


----------



## GsdLoverr729 (Jun 20, 2010)

PuppyKono said:


> Haha! She is about that size too.  haha I dont know how high she can jump but with practice I'm guessing it would be high.  Thats a good idea to do 2-3 of stone and then 4-6 of fence C:


I believe it would be cheaper as well, since you can get stones like that for free in many places. 
Stockade fencing (or privacy fencing as I call it lol):


----------



## PuppyKono (Jun 30, 2012)

codmaster said:


> 8' stockade fencing!


Thanks! :laugh: 8' Is your dog a jumper or just for privacy?



GsdLoverr729 said:


> I believe it would be cheaper as well, since you can get stones like that for free in many places.
> Stockade fencing (or privacy fencing as I call it lol):


Yeah stockade fencing does look like its meant for privacy, I would want to be able to see through to the land plus I would think from a distance the iron would blend into the trees (If there were to be any) but with the stockade it would be a little more noticeable.


----------



## GsdLoverr729 (Jun 20, 2010)

What I love about stockade fencing is the variety of wood stains you can use on it. I once stained one for someone, and it went from the light colored fence above to a GORGEOUS red mahogany oakwood color. :wub: It was to die for.

Personally I just have a thing for wrought iron, and the fence you posted. I love being able to see through it as well as just the old-timey feel I get when I look at it.


----------



## PuppyKono (Jun 30, 2012)

GsdLoverr729 said:


> What I love about stockade fencing is the variety of wood stains you can use on it. I once stained one for someone, and it went from the light colored fence above to a GORGEOUS red mahogany oakwood color. :wub: It was to die for.
> 
> Personally I just have a thing for wrought iron, and the fence you posted. I love being able to see through it as well as just the old-timey feel I get when I look at it.


True you could stain the wood to a nice color! I totally forgot about staining wood HAHA! But yeah I like the wrought iron more because you can see through it and it does have that nice classy look C:


----------



## vicky2200 (Oct 29, 2010)

In my dream home, I would want 8+ feet of stone wall, with additional 2 feet under ground. I would put a living fence along the inside to cover up the ugliness. The amount of money for this would be ridiculous.


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

pick out fencing that you like. make sure your dog can't
jump the fence, dig out of the yard or climb the fence.
if you're going to leave a collar on your dog when
she's in the yard make sure it can't get caught on the
fence.


----------



## PuppyKono (Jun 30, 2012)

vicky2200 said:


> In my dream home, I would want 8+ feet of stone wall, with additional 2 feet under ground. I would put a living fence along the inside to cover up the ugliness. The amount of money for this would be ridiculous.


Yeah going underground is also a good idea. Would you put ivy on your wall? I know I looked the price up its A LOT!! of money! 



doggiedad said:


> pick out fencing that you like. make sure your dog can't
> jump the fence, dig out of the yard or climb the fence.
> if you're going to leave a collar on your dog when
> she's in the yard make sure it can't get caught on the
> fence.


Thanks! All good information C: 


Anyone have an invisible fence with a lot of land?


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

an 8' stone wall is a work of art. there's nothing ugly
about it. are talking about real stone?



vicky2200 said:


> In my dream home, I would want 8+ feet of stone wall, with additional 2 feet under ground. I would put a living fence along the inside to cover up the ugliness. The amount of money for this would be ridiculous.


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

i don't trust E-Fencing.



PuppyKono said:


> Yeah going underground is also a good idea. Would you put ivy on your wall? I know I looked the price up its A LOT!! of money!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

Invisible fence is not really secure...anything can enter and dogs will blow out of them if there is enough value in doing so. If you aren't into smachy fancy fencing, livestock fence that is reenforced at the top is usually fine to keep a dog contained. We have an acre fenced, and it's 6 ft wooden privacy with the back wooded area chain link with locked gates. Not fancy, but has held up well for 18+ yrs. 
The only, only time I'd put in an e-fence is for double security(we have it in the front, but never use it) or because actual fences are against a HOA's. And then, I wouldn't trust it/the fact that some dog bunchers target HOA area's is another reason the e-fences aren't secure.
This is a photo outside of my old fence:


----------



## PuppyKono (Jun 30, 2012)

@doggiedad Hmm... yeah see I have no clue with the invisible fence. I've seen a couple commercial on youtube about them but I haven't done real research about them.



onyx'girl said:


> Invisible fence is not really secure...anything can enter and dogs will blow out of them if there is enough value in doing so. If you aren't into smachy fancy fencing, livestock fence that is reenforced at the top is usually fine to keep a dog contained. We have an acre fenced, and it's 6 ft wooden privacy with the back wooded area chain link with locked gates. Not fancy, but has held up well for 18+ yrs.
> The only, only time I'd put in an e-fence is for double security(we have it in the front, but never use it) or because actual fences are against a HOA's. And then, I wouldn't trust it.


Yeah I've been told before that she would be a dog that would go through an invisible fence. I think if i did get one I would get it as a back up fence but I think now I just may go with the stone and iron fence C: Thanks.


----------



## carmspack (Feb 2, 2011)

? Dream on dream on dream on - dream until your dreams come true "aerosmith" 

Your fence will probably cost more than the house !!

check out the price per foot , and that won't include installation. 
Rock walls do not sit on the ground level , they need to be dug for foundation - depending where you live that might be below the frost line , so as much below as above .

mmm sing with me - dream on dream on dream - dream until your dreams come true.


----------



## Stevenzachsmom (Mar 3, 2008)

Goodness! I have thought about a dream house and dream property. Didn't know I had to think about a dream fence too. Guess I better dream up some more money. LOL!


----------



## PuppyKono (Jun 30, 2012)

carmspack said:


> ? Dream on dream on dream on - dream until your dreams come true "aerosmith"
> 
> Your fence will probably cost more than the house !!
> 
> ...


AHAHA! I know I looked it up and its about $140,000 for the perimeter of 5 acres.Thats the rock wall and the wrought iron together plus installation, but that is just a estimation and its based on normal iron not the kind I want. HAHA! I better start saving or the fence would have to wait 




Stevenzachsmom said:


> Goodness! I have thought about a dream house and dream property. Didn't know I had to think about a dream fence too. Guess I better dream up some more money. LOL!


Haha! I know! I've never thought of a fence until I made a list of everything a house would need  AHAHA!! I wish money would just appear!


----------



## chadmonger (Jul 28, 2011)

I was going to post something similar to this until I saw this thread. I am buying a 4.25 acre plot and will build in a year or so. I want to fence in about 3 acres but am not sure if there is an affordable way to this. I am hoping to spend no more than $5,000. Does anyone have first hand experience with fencing in large lots? I think that I will probably end up having two different fences, one smaller area where the dogs can be when I am gone of 6-8 foot high fence and then a cheaper fence around the entire 3 acres that will keep them contained when I am out there with the dogs. The perimeter fence will not have to be anything special, just enough to set a clear boundary. Thanks!


----------



## GsdLoverr729 (Jun 20, 2010)

I believe that a privacy, or stockade fencing for the small area would work in your budget. You could then do livestock fencing, which can be made or done fairly cheap, as a general perimeter. 
You could also try chain link instead of stockade. Not sure how much wrought iron and such would cost in your area.


----------

